

HTC No More Amongst Top 5 Phone Makers Worldwide - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/htc-top-no-more/10653/

======
PommeDeTerre
What's with the stupid sharing popup on that site? It's right over the list of
phone makers, and there's no way of closing it.

